
Please scan my towel - mpalme
http://jerrygamblin.com/2016/03/01/please-scan-my-towel/
======
MuEta
My coworkers and I were talking about additional ways to mess with people with
cloning RFID chips. I think my favorite is cloning your access badge to work
onto another RFID and putting it under a bandaid on your palm. Then, you can
convince everyone that the RFID readers are actually fingerprint readers too.

------
peter_l_downs
Great hack! Little stories like these are my favorite part of the programming
community. More or less pointless (no way to make a startup out of this) but
deeply funny.

